# laughing dove



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

is there any way to make my dove laugh mine does it like once a day but is there any way to encourage her to do it more often,do they do it when they're happy,sad,exited,scared or just for the heck of it


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ugh video tape pwtty pwz becuase iam ostanished


----------



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

tipllers rule said:


> ugh video tape pwtty pwz becuase iam ostanished


you can search it on youtube just type in laughing dove


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

lols thanks so excited


----------



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

tipllers rule said:


> lols thanks so excited


yea mine do that but only repeat it like twice then stop for the whole day,i want to encourage them to do it more


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine does it all day long, because he is around a hen.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Both sexes will laugh. They laugh when they greet each other or their bonded buddy...when they land...after they mate...and sometimes just for the heck of it...

Dawn


----------



## Fabio (Jan 28, 2011)

Take a look at this link:

http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/laugh.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This is what one site had to say about the "laugh" it is a.....

Challenge Note: Kah or "laugh". This note is nearly always given from an attack posture (D 1) and is often proceeded or followed by a forward hop or jump. It consists of a series of similar high pitched, rapid, short notes (often five notes), hinh-hinh, hinh-hinh-hinh, frequently in one of the following ways.


OR




They may ascend and descend the scale slightly or alternate notes may go higher; other combinations are more rare. The high notes are accented. The challenge note given by a male often leads to bow-coos (C 1) if the "opponent" is a female and to a fight or flight stance (D 4) if the opponent is a male. Females usually give it only to newcomers, mates or territorial transgressors.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

My dove laughed a bit more when I got him a mate.


----------

